# Dog ate raw chicken thigh, vomiting since?



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Is this happening in the morning? Russell used to have morning "hunger Pukes" in the morning when he was kibble fed. Vet recommended giving him a small handful of kibble at night so his stomach had something to work on. Worked for him. Completely stopped when I started him on PMR


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Gucci did that when he was younger. Vet recommended feeding him some food before bed and it worked. He still does this in the morning probably once a month due to food that wasn't digested completely.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't think it is an issue with the chicken. If it was tainted it would not still be affecting him a week or two later. It sounds like bile. I would give him a snack before bedtime.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

My Angel does this if she drinks her water too fast. Do you think that could be part of the issue? My experience with hunger vomits have all had a yellow color to them and most often foamy. I hope you get it figured out and your baby is all better soon.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I heard you don't want to try thighs first because it has a poor bone to meat ratio, but that would explain loose stool better than vomiting.. hm.. maybe some of the raw feeders can suggest something.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have fed raw thigh occassionally after a high bone content day. No vomiting issue. I agree loose stools would be more of an issue because of the ratio. When I was transitioning to raw Swizzle would have kibble and raw with no issues( morning meal kibble, evening meal raw). I doubt that is the problem. I will be interested to hear what your vet says. Mostly are very anti raw.


----------



## poodle lover22 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yup, he is anti raw too. He doesn't want either of the dogs eating the commercial raw. He has Sam on low fat gastro intestinal royal canin food (...I know). Anyone want to guess the first ingredient? He has also sent home a "broad spectrum dewormer" as a preventative. On top of that, the dogs will be in the care of a vet tech for 6 days (not for a while but...). Which I am not saying is a problem, she will know how to give his meds and can tell the vet how he is doing. (Sam has also had seizures in the past so he is also on meds for that- has been for almost a year now but thats a story for another day...). The vet doesn't think that the raw is the problem however with all of its risks he wants us to stop feeding it. He doesn't believe that it is a blockage or anything like that, but rather just his stomach. It wouldn't make sense that it is a blockage as everything is fine except for the vomiting. 

I don't know what to think anymore. :/


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been feeding RAW for about a year. Only time we have the "morning hunger vomiting" is when I let them any kibble. And only with one of my dogs. I agree with PoodlePowerBC.


----------



## poodle lover22 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah..I don't think it is hunger pukes though, it is all throughout the day, both before he eats and after, no particular time of day.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would see another vet. It sounds like yours is just guessing.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

How's your puppy?


----------

